# Where do you buy your Castile soap?



## RedTartan

I tried Walmart and couldn't find it. I did find it at drugstore.com, but it's $3.50 per bar which seems a little steep to me.

Where do you guys get Castile soap?

 RedTartan <- wants to make some bubblebath and maybe some laundry detergent


----------



## nduetime

I buy mine at Woodman's, a grocery store chain around wisconsin and I think Illinois. I buy it for .99 a bar so yes, 3.50 seems steep to me also. Do you perhaps have any bulk food stores run by Mennonites. they usually carry it also. Good luck! Hey, if worse comes to worse, I can mail you some.


----------



## ruby_jane

http://www.soapsgonebuy.com/Kirks_Castile_p/kks1001.htm

I found this whilst lookin' for another item...


----------



## RedTartan

Awesome! What a great site!

Thanks for the link,

 RedTartan


----------



## Guest

We get ours at the supermarket. I'm not sure how much it is, but I'm pretty sure it's a lot less than $3.50/bar.


----------



## Hovey Hollow

ruby_jane said:


> http://www.soapsgonebuy.com/Kirks_Castile_p/kks1001.htm
> 
> I found this whilst lookin' for another item...


That soap says castile, but then it says its coconut oil. Castile is olive oil soap. I don't have any castile made but it's an easy basic soap to make if you every want to try your hand at soapmaking.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kirk's Castile is NOT a _real_ castile. _Real_ Castile soap is soap made from olive oil produced in the Castile area of Italy.

2nd best is 100% Olive Oil soap.

I make a 100% Olive Oil soap (although it also uses 100% real fresh milk as the liquid - I wouldn't suggest mine with the milk for laundry)


----------



## RedTartan

Okay, so where can I get lye to try to make Castile soap? I looked in the laundry area at Walmart and had no luck.

 RedTartan


----------



## Hovey Hollow

Do you have a Lowes? It is in the plumbing section. Roebic is the brand. Make sure what you pick up is 100% sodium hydroxide or caustic soda. 
If you are serious about learning how to make it then you will need to read and follow some basic safety procedures as it's pretty dangerous stuff, but nothing to fear with proper precautions. 
How many bars would you like to make and I'll write you up a recipe. A recipe that makes at least two pounds would be best, as smaller than that requires very, very precise measurement. Do you have a kitchen scale? If so is it digital and will it do grams, or do you need the recipe in ounces? It is best to soap by weight. You can run into problems with a recipe by volume. A stick blender would be very helpful as well, but it can be done by hand with lots and lots of patience.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

RedTartan - what Hoovey said ... but if you still can't find lye, send me a PM. I buy in bulk and always have some around


----------

